# Quilt



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I did this one for Sister Sue whos going through radiation for breast cancer right now. Shes so tired and just wants to cuddle up when she gets home.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is beautiful and Sue will feel your love when she needs it. Love, sometimes the best medicine ever


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

What a beautiful bed to come home to!


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

That is gorgeous, I love the colors and the pattern!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

It is beautiful. Sister Sue is lucky. I'd want to cuddle even if not sick. Will remember her in our prayers too.


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Really beautiful quilt.
Your sister will be helped by being enfolded into such a work of love you have given her.
Prayers for the both of you.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorgeous quilt! She will wrap herself up in your love- good for you!
Quilting is such good therapy-working on several myself. Thanks for sharing- it really is a work of art.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautifully made quilt! Prayers for Sue, and bless you for wrapping her in your sisterly love!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

That is a truly beautiful quilt. I notice you have got Sun-Bonnet Sue as a centre piece for your Sue. Well done on all your hard work. I know how long it took me to make mine. I designed the front of my Sun-bonnet quilt to represent many members of my family, so added modern items such as a sewing machine, a computer, a camera etc.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Such a lovely quilt and i do hope Sister Sue gets better soon


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope your sister is feeling better soon. I love her quilt you did a great job on it and it does look like a real snuggler.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on your quilt. Sending prayers for your sis.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Jannyjo that is a beautiful sampler quilt.. I love them and you did yours perfectly.. I know your Sister will love it and I am sure it will bring her great comfort... 

Chris Kelly that is a great quilt.. I love sun bonnet Sue and Sam... such great motifs.. and a great idea of personalizing each square.. 

We have such talented people on here


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful quilt!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Thank you all , I also Love Sunbonnet Sue, love your quilt Chris.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful quilt,magnificent work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How nice of you. Beautiful work.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful! How is it quilted? I'm a newbie, just finished a queen size top. Need to have it quilted. So expensive to send them out!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Such a beautiful quilt, so full of love! Hope every thing turns out fine for your sister. She' s lucky to have you by her side.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful! Please give your sister a hug from me


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

That quilt will help Sue feel better.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

So colorful and magnificent! I can feel your love for your sister. God bless.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

a beautiful quilt and such a nice idea for her.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I have these same block. Mine are sitting in my sewing studio. I am very happy that yours are keeping someone warm and peaceful.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

It's really pretty. She will love to cuddle up in it.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I love sampler quilts. They really give you a chance to do it all with the patterns and colors. You did an awesome job. As a survivor myself, I would have loved to have a quilt like this to snuggle under after chemo. She will feel so special because of you!!! Great job!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> That is a truly beautiful quilt. I notice you have got Sun-Bonnet Sue as a centre piece for your Sue. Well done on all your hard work. I know how long it took me to make mine. I designed the front of my Sun-bonnet quilt to represent many members of my family, so added modern items such as a sewing machine, a computer, a camera etc.


love your quilt also. Susan Bonnet Sue reminds me of days of old. I mean older days. I mean really older days. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Your sister will love it such a blessing for her right now.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful quilt and a nice hug from you each time your sister cuddles in it.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

How sweet of YOU! I've been there and the love and attention means a lot to someone when they are going thru all of that.
Beautiful pattern and colors in the quilt.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is a beautiful quilt. I love those colors.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW, your quilt is gorgeous and I know your sister loves it. I have done some quilting but nothing this beautiful.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful and such a loving quilt for Sister Sue. :thumbup:


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

oh I love that, do you do your own quilting?


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

very nice. I love sampler quilts!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

What a nice cuddly quilt made with love. Please give Sue my best and tell her there is light at the end of her journey. I am 4 yrs. free from breast cancer. My prayers hugs and love be with Sue.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Great, loving job!


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful quilt x your sister will love it and do hope she is coping with her treatment x positive thoughts for her xxx


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Wonderful job! Love the colors.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Its stitch in the ditch quilted top and I hand sewn the binding on and Sunbonnet Sue and Farmer Jack were embroidered on the brimbs of their hats Her hubbys name is Jack. Their larger blocks because they have 8 grown children and 17 grandkids so the flying geese represents the kids and the large home below the people is their home.She just turned 60.
Thank you all for her best wishes, we just lost our younger sister not quit 2 yrs ago so this is a bit hard to swollow.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Yes I do do my own, this one is just st in the ditch but I have a large quilting table with a traveler on it so I can do free mothion too. She likes simple, me too.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!! Beautiful!! Beautiful!! You can see the love in it.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful! Your sister is sure to feel the love when she's wrapped up in her quilt.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I love your quilt. It is beautifully made.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful quilt. Prayers for your sister.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

wonderful quilt i know your sister will enjoy it


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What. A love.y sampler and so full of love. Hope your sister is soon done with here treatments. That is her only job right now, rest and heal...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What. A love.y sampler and so full of love. Hope your sister is soon done with here treatments. That is her only job right now, rest and heal...


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

May we share the pattern to your lovely quilt?


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, your quilt is stunning, I love the colours you've used. My thoughts are with your sister and family hope the radiation treatment finishes successfully.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

their isnt a pattern ,their was years ago they sold precut peieces to put together, all I had was the picture. I followed that as much as I could added my own twist on things. and the materials I had.
Sorry


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

She will be wrap in your love!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a gorgeous quilt! Your sister will love wrapping up in your gift to her! I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

you are very thoughtful. Beautiful work


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW! That is beautiful.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

This is Mid-May now, and I am still drooling over that quilt.

I want to see each square, and drool some more.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

You've made Sue a lovely quilt! We wish her well!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Love it!


----------

